# Mad Men: "Commissions and Fees" OAD 6/04/12 **SPOILERS**



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I'll walk away like a shadow in the night
I'll won't give cause for you to feel we have to fight
I'll make it easy so that you won't really
quite know I'm leavin' you today on my way
And now I'm going​
According to Wikipedia "tragedy" is a form of drama based on human suffering that invokes in its audience an accompanying catharsis or pleasure in the viewing.

The death of Lane Pryce, even at his own hand, was one of those moments for "Mad Men" viewers.

But let me digress from the details for a moment to note a significant fact about last night's episode. Did it "feel" different? It did to me. Perhaps that was because the show's co-producers André and Maria Jacquemetton wrote it - Weiner's name did not appear among the writer's credits last night.









_Maria and Andre Jacquemetton_​
The Jacquemetton's have been co-producers on over 60 episodes and have writer's credits on 10 episodes, including several that they wrote alone as a team beginning with the August 23, 2007 episode "Babylon". Anyway....

When Don/Dick gave Lane the weekend to "think of an elegant exit", I thought by Monday Dick Whitman would be there to give Lane a reprieve.

But I knew it was over for Lane when his wife presented him with a new Jaguar. She explains it was to celebrate his success reflected in becoming an officer of the American Association of Advertising Agencies (4A's). She tells him "I wrote a check".

Ah yes, nothing like writing a check to take care of things.

His note said it all. He resigned from life as a choice, reflecting his belief that he had lost all control over his life but the option to end it, something that statistically older white males do more often than any other demographic group.

Nothing could be painless for Lane Pryce. We all knew the Jaguar wouldn't start, particularly with the exhaust constrained. Lane Pryce discovered that his choice to simply go to sleep was taken away from him.

Don looks troubled and confused over this. That is, of course, because Don Draper/Dick Whitman actually believed it when he said "I've started over a lot, Lane. This is the worst part" and "You'll tell them that it didn't work out because it didn't. You'll tell them the next thing will be better because it always is."

But literally minutes before learning of Lane's suicide, Don Draper had just told the folks at Dow: "What is happiness? It's the moment before you need more happiness." And Don Draper knows that, believes that. In fact he told Ed Baxter "Even though success is a reality, its effects are temporary. You get hungry even though you've just eaten."

A teenage Glen Bishop (who is played by Marten Holden Weiner) simplifies it all for Don: "Everything you want to do, everything you think's gonna make you happy, just turns to crap."

At another level, Don's aggressive, angry pitch to the fictional Dow executives, after explaining a little war history, offers this about the-problem-with-napalm: ''The important thing is when our boys are fighting and they need it, when America needs it, Dow makes it and it works."

"I love the smell of napalm in the morning." _Apocalypse Now_ won't be made until 1979, but Lieutenant Colonel Bill Kilgore (played so well by Robert Duvall) and Don Draper/Dick Whitman (played so well by Jon Hamm) understand that war is war. It's where you send your young men out to kill other folks or be killed by other folks. It's the 1960's, and for Americans war is a man thing.

"Commission and Fees" rounds out the exploration of the middle-aged (and older) white male psyche of the mid-1960's. Success isn't an option. It wasn't an option for them in WWII (just ask Roger Sterling), it wasn't an option for them in Korea (just ask Dick Whitman who succeeded while the commissioned officer Don Draper paid the fee, death), it wasn't an option for them in the 1950's when a fictional world became a mandate - the house in the suburbs supporting the wife and 2.5 kids, it isn't an option for them in the mid-1960's as intently presented by Lane and Don in this episode, and it isn't an option in the Vietnam War where using the most effective weapons to kill the people who are a threat to our troops ultimately became a negative symbol.

We have had no visual flashbacks from Roger's war. But we've seen this in Don/Dick memory:








And we all know about Glen's war, you know, the one that was a failure:








Ironically, this season seemed to be exploring the women, the growth of the feminist movement. But all of a sudden male anger and aggression becomes a focus in this episode, along with Glen discovering that when he tries to deal with his feelings for Sally - even taking a risk by coming into the City: "Everything you want to do, everything you think's gonna make you happy, just turns to crap."

And Sally, who in this episode, enjoys going out with "the girls", sharing the fun, and who was seeking a level comfort from daddy, hating mommy, and wanting her "boyfriend" Glen's company, abandons all that when she becomes a woman. And whether it's Betty or Megan, well _they_ understand and will tell Don later.

There are many ways men can escape the frustration of life. Lane chose the one more permanent. Don chooses another for Glen and himself, letting Glen do a manly thing, drive a car, something these two guys can share....






Don't give me a place for my memories to stay
Don't show me an inn or a light to find the way
I ain't got time for the things on your mind
And I'm leavin' you today on my way

Please don't you cry when the time to part has come
It's not for what you've said or anything that you've done
I gotta go anywhere anytime
And I'm leavin', gone today, on my way
I'm goin' home

Please don't stick around to see me when I'm feelin' low
Don't pass the cards to me to deal the crashing blow
I'll leave and close the door so you won't see me go
When I'm leavin' , gone today, I'm on my way

I'll walk away like a shadow in the night
I'll won't give cause for you to feel we have to fight
I'll make it easy so that you won't really
quite know I'm leavin' you today on my way
And now I'm going​


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, it had a very different feel to it. Jarring. The one thing that seemed out of place was Sally's moment when she starts menstruating. Not that it's not in the natural progression of things, it felt to me that it was thrown in for no reason, though later it could have been to have everyone worried, to have Betty discover some Mom moments, etc. 

Less jarring, really, was Lane's suicide. Only surprise to me was the hanging, rather than jumping out the window. It seemed heavily foreshadowed when he went there after his meeting with Don, and it was dark, gloomy, and snowing. Several times he scanned the windows, and it sure had me fooled as to method. The elaborate set up with the Jag in the garage was almost comic relief, as I thought the car wouldn't start as soon as he got in. Then I thought it was back to the office only for the jump.....it's not as if every opening of every show doesn't have a body or two drifting out skyscraper windows....

Tragedy is one overworked word in society today. People say it's a tragedy when a pet runs away, or a dress is ruined, or the neighbor's dog bites someone or runs away, or is killed. The classic meaning of the word as I learned it fifty years ago was from the Greek tragic plays, where a person in a high place or held in high esteem suffers great loss due to a personal flaw. That loss is often death. So, to me, Lane's flaw was pride. That was what drove him to flee shame in the most permanent way. 

A lot more to chew on!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Right now, Dick Whitman/Don Draper is the male with the most integrity of any in the firm for quite a few episodes. He's not cheated on his wife and in fact turned down some strange that was practically forced on him. Second, he stood up for Joan, and I thought he handled the Lane situation very well. Did the right thing, for the firm and for Lane. Could he have forseen the outcome? Not likely, and if he had, he would have perhaps given some hope to Lane that he could stay with the firm, and not suffer the shame internally and externally. 

Maybe I am white washing Don... when was his last misdeed??


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Laxguy said:


> Only surprise to me was the hanging, rather than jumping out the window.


As soon as Don asked for his resignation, I thought for sure he'd be jumping.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Frankly I thought Lane stated his defense quite well: I sold all my stock to keep this company afloat with $50,000 and a lousy $7.5k misstep is a pittance. Especially when a Christmas bonus was entirely justified by the Jag account, which Lane had a key hand in.

So Don should have covered the cash, told Bert there was a simple "misunderstanding" but all was covered and all was well. And told Lane this can never happen again.

Instead he said he had to fire him because he could "never trust him again". Well well, Dick. How can anyone ever trust _you_ again, for dozens of good reasons? Yet many extended their hand to you when you were down and out from your own treachery and gave you a hand up that you didn't really deserve.

But now you "can't trust Lane anymore" and have to sack him after ONE indiscretion? A guy who saved the company and enabled the Jaguar account? What a crock. Don is directly responsible for Lane's death, and I think he knows it.

The trouble was, Don acted like a dick, instead of a Dick.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Maruuk, you're right, Don feels responsible. It was all over his face. Was he? He certainly could have simply handled this, but he took the easy way, transferring Bert Cooper's disappointment in him onto someone else. 

After a lot of thought about this episode, I have some observations:

-This was not the best-written episode ever. I liked the funny parts, but as pointed out by phrelin, the characters were just a little off, not quite right. But the acting certainly made up for it. 

-Don is moving back to being his "old" self, at least at work, and certainly in his expectation that Megan be his support system at home. At least Betty did that for him. I was pleased to see an old Don Draper pitch in the middle of the episode, I have missed them. 

-It was great to see the supporting characters take a back seat for a little while. This episode was all about the big kids, and I liked that.

-Matthew Weiner's son can't act. There, I said it.

Having dispensed with the bullet points, I'll tell you how this episode made me feel. Don Draper is the character whose problems we want. Always associated with gorgeous women, filled with talent, handsome, charismatic and rich... and a self-made man (if you don't count all the people who've helped him.) Lane Pryce was the character whose problems we had. An odd-looking little misfit of a man who's unsatisfied with what he works so hard for, is constantly disrespected at work and misunderstood at home. I always liked Lane... he did the best he could with what he had. And now he's gone. Why?

Perhaps it is my own similarity to Lane that made me wonder about his partnership. If he resigns, does he forfeit his share of the company? Does that mean his widow is entitled to nothing because he wrote that letter? 

More pragmatically, will the company approach the summer of 1967 rebranded as Sterling, Cooper, Draper, Campbell and Harris (SCDCH)? Pete Campbell is just the sort of weasel to take advantage of this to get his name on the door. I wonder if Lane thought of that, that his exit would open just such a door for his nemesis. 

Next week is the season finale, again, and it always comes too soon. I guess this season has been all pulling back the bow string and no letting it go. Oh well, it's been an enjoyable ride nonetheless.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

> when was his last misdeed??


The way he treats his wife is a misdeed.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm not disagreeing with you... but is Don being "uncommonly" bad to his wife, or simply treating her as men of his generation treated their wives? Social convention is no excuse for misogyny, racism, or any behavior that belittles others, but it takes a person of courage to step outside social norms.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Indeed Don feels responsible for the suicide of his partner, but I can't agree he didn't do the right thing. And he was supportive of Lane after the fact; just had no idea how crushed Lane was. And perhaps the timing of the gift by his wife of an expensive car, the Jag, ironically made him feel even less worthy, not to mention that she had the means to bail him on the $$ in the first place. That he felt he had to hide all that from her was another big downer for a man to whom honor and pride were all important. 

And, yes, the youngest non-Draper cannot act well. Thank God it's a very minor role. 

I believe most partnership agreements have provision for the cashing out of partners, be it through resignation, firing or death. Not impossible that suicide negates any payout, though. 

The partnership has some 'splaining to do, though, in that a suicide of a principal in a small firm always brings up questions of stability and ability to deliver. I'm sure Pete will jump in an try to take the reins, including getting his name on the door. 

I felt at the time that Bert's admonition to Don to the effect that he was one of the big boys and Don was a child was ironic in that Don was handling things to minimize the impact on the firm of Lane's embezzlement, including stepping in with his own funds to cover it.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

What strained credulity to me over the past 3 episodes was the fact Lane committed forgery, rather than simply explain to the partners why he needed a relatively paltry advance. Roger would have probably reached into his pocket and handed him the money.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steve said:


> What strained credulity to me over the past 3 episodes was the fact Lane committed forgery, rather than simply explain to the partners why he needed a relatively paltry advance. Roger would have probably reached into his pocket and handed him the money.


Couldn't that be explained by a man for whom pride was paramount? He'd have to admit a failing to one or more partners, and he'd rather commit a crime than ask for help.

It was also rather clumsily done. As main money man there, other forms of embezzlement must have been available, so the old "he wanted to be caught" might have been in play.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Lane said it was too much trouble for what he thought would be a 13-day loan. But yes, the thing to do, had he truly acted like a partner, was sit down with Roger and Don, explain the situation and simply take a loan above board, or a small cashout of his share in the firm.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Couldn't that be explained by a man for whom pride was paramount? He'd have to admit a failing to one or more partners, and he'd rather commit a crime than ask for help.


I agree that's what the writers want us to think. I just thought in his case, integrity might have trumped pride. :shrug:


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> Frankly I thought Lane stated his defense quite well: I sold all my stock to keep this company afloat with $50,000 and a lousy $7.5k misstep is a pittance. Especially when a Christmas bonus was entirely justified by the Jag account, which Lane had a key hand in.
> 
> So Don should have covered the cash, told Bert there was a simple "misunderstanding" but all was covered and all was well. And told Lane this can never happen again.
> 
> ...


I have to disagree here.

Don can't trust Lane because Lane committed embezzlement and forgery. To have let it slide would have opened the door to future misdeeds. That it was a relatively small amount (and $7500 wasn't so small in 1966) is not the issue. I didn't research the law, but I believe it was large enough to be a felony.

Is Don a hypocrite because he has built up a false life? Perhaps, but that's a central premise of the show.

Did Don treat Lane as one might expect a senior partner to have reacted? I think so, and with a bit more discretion and generosity than might have been the norm.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

lucky13 said:


> Did Don treat Lane as one might expect a senior partner to have reacted? I think so, and with a bit more discretion and generosity than might have been the norm.


Agree. And had it been Burt or Pete (or even Lane) confronting Lane, it likely would have resulted in an immediate firing, IMHO.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

And this comes down to why Lane was asked to resign. In the end, it was not for doing what he did; it was for why he did what he did. Sadly, it was because he didn't understand SCDP's culture. As I said, if he had walked into a room with Messrs. Draper and Sterling, poured a whiskey and said, "listen old boys, I am in a bit of a pickle with her majesty's income tax. Do help me out with about $5,000, would you? We can work out the details later."

That he would kite a check rather than entrust his partners in his life, that's what got him fired.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Right on the head with the dialogue, SS. I'd imagine also a fairly braced upper lip, and all that sort of thing.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steve said:


> Agree. And had it been Burt or Pete (or even Lane) confronting Lane, it likely would have resulted in an immediate firing, IMHO.


Yes, with maybe Pete trying to work an extra angle for himself....


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Good points on both sides, really. Bottom line is they did make it clear that Don saw this as just another "Freddy Rumsen" firing, and was clearly sincere in telling him that he had had to start over himself a number of times, and that the worst was over. 

"I'm feeling a bit lightheaded."
"That's relief."

Don had no idea Lane was capable of this.

Having owned a number of Brit sports cars myself, I doubt that thing would have started even without the exhausts plugged!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

As my better half puts it, the issue is "identity."

Lane came into the show when the British firm bought the prior agency. Lane was shipped over to keep an eye on things. The next thing we know, the principals in the British firm were talking about shipping Lane off to some place like Thailand (?) mostly because Lane's social status just really wasn't quite up to snuff.

Lane decided to go with SCDP to recreate himself - create a new "big wheel" identity in America, a society not quite so stratified though one very success-measured-in-wealth oriented. He had to put up his life's savings to buy into the partnership. And he succeeded, apparently just being offered an officer's position in the 4 A's, sending his son off to a "good" school, making his wife feel secure, etc. Yes, on the edge, but he succeeded.

Except for those darned Brit taxes. So he rationalizes "borrowing an advance" on a the annual bonus, which the firm can only afford because representing the firm he "borrows against expected income" to create monies for cash flow. Only when it appears that the "expected income" isn't going to materialize on a timely basis, his fellow partners vote to forgo partners' bonuses.

The problem for Lane is he does understand the moral nature of what he's done. And all that he has gained towards a new identity bringing him status is now lost.

Lane's older. He believes his wife, who buys him that Jag to celebrate his success, will be crushed to learn the truth (and she will because the check will bounce). He believes his son will be forever disappointed. If he returns to Britain - legally he might be forced to - he returns as a failure.

For Lane it was all about his "identity" in the world. That goes much further than pride. It involves self-esteem, self-worth, self-confidence.

Don, who is a success as an identity thief, does not really understand the moral nature of what he's been doing, and cannot relate to Lane except in terms of himself. Hey, if you have to start over again, it will be better - a line Don probably frequently tells himself to reduce stress.

The irony is Lane forged the signature of someone who is an identity thief, only he didn't know it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

What's funny is that until I saw it in print from you, phrelin, I was unable to identify the American Association of Advertising Agencies (AAAA==4 A's) because I had misheard it as Fourier's (said with a French accent.) I thought it might be an engineering club. Now I know why his coworkers thought it such an honor.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

And the reason Don couldn't conceive of why this "starting over" was such a big problem for Lane is that Don was always young and devastatingly handsome during all of his "starting over" moments and always was given a huge benefit of the doubt bailout each time.

Lane had none of Don's advantages, and none of his flexible moral code.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

The gift of the XKE....I thought that Lane's wife had her own financial resources, but perhaps didn't share much at all with Lane. Another blow to his self esteem if true. Anyone else have that take?


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

Killing off the characters or having them exit in other ways appears to be the strategy AMC is taking to reduce the cost of producing the show. The show is still far more clever than most anything else running but from my perspective the last couple episodes are proof of how difficult it can be to keep the momentum going.

This episode in particular just felt as if there was a specific agenda of bullets that had to be covered prior to the finale.
- Must kill Lane
- Peggy must leave the agency (I may have missed it but she was not included in any of the previews for the final)
- Joan has to degrade herself to become a partner in a single episode
- Megan continues to be the struggling actress but could have a successful audition at any moment and be sent off somewhere else (if they axe her I would leave)
- Sally becomes a woman (did we really need to see this?) but maintains her relationship with Glen who is either a great actor playing a truly sociopathic kid where he will eventually rape and murder Sally or just a really bad actor who is supposed to be playing a normal teenage boy.
- Nothing is going on with Roger, that can only mean he is in limbo as well. He needs to quickly be involved in an interesting plot line or they kill him off. In either case the show continues on a downward spiral.

Don's character seems to be taking the high road in order to extend the story arc just in case AMC decides they really want to continue to fund this effort. Eventually Don will return to his old habits and self destruct in the end - most likely right after Megan is sent away on an acting gig.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

jdskycaster said:


> Sally becomes a woman (did we really need to see this?) but maintains her relationship with Glen who is either a great actor playing a truly sociopathic kid where he will eventually rape and murder Sally or just a really bad actor who is supposed to be playing a normal teenage boy.


Guffawed out loud! 
Though I don't see Glen as a true sociopath.... And Sally's arc would seem to have her fly high above the Glen's of the world, should her story be developed. And the scene of her discovery was shocking to me at the time, though it's receded into the b/g and is no biggie now.

And, yes, there must be movement, which sometimes calls for the dispatching of some of the principals, and introducing new characters. No one new has been introduced for a while, though. At least no one interesting.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

This obsession with psycho Glen must be related to him being Weiner as a boy. It is so far afield from the main story and so time-consuming as to be truly annoying. Though I loved his reaction when Sally tells him that was her mom on the phone. "Your MOM!?" hehe. I can see him hacking Betty up for lunch for sure!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I always read the AdAge review of "Mad Men" as it gives a different perspective. This weeks review Happiness Defined, Unhappily is worth reading in full, but here's one thing about this episode I didn't really understand:


> Finally, we can't let the partners' chat about agency compensation models go unmentioned, as it's probably the first such discussion ever to be televised. It seems that Jaguar has requested that instead of paying 15% of media spend to the agency, it actually pay for the work that gets done. It's this request that gets Bert Cooper looking into the books only to find the forged bonus check. But Lane Pryce, of course, isn't the only thing to become unraveled by the shift of the compensation systems to the fee structure over the next few decades. That change, which heralded the end of fat, easy profit margins, is widely blamed for making the agency business the very difficult one it is today.
> 
> Talk about crappy.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Maruuk said:


> This obsession with psycho Glen must be related to him being Weiner as a boy. It is so far afield from the main story and so time-consuming as to be truly annoying. Though I loved his reaction when Sally tells him that was her mom on the phone. "Your MOM!?" hehe. I can see him hacking Betty up for lunch for sure!


Nah. Betty initiates him into manhood, and he coins the phrase m.i.f.....


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

I wouldn't rule that out for next season! I wonder if he still has that lock of her hair?


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Holy crap, I had forgotten Glen is Weiner's actual son! That explains _everything!_


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

From today's NYT.com:



> _Warning: this post contains spoilers for the first 12 episodes of the "Mad Men" season._
> 
> What does Sunday night's season finale of "Mad Men" hold in store for the staff at Sterling Cooper Draper Pryce, its ex-employees that we still care about and anyone who wasn't killed off in last week's episode? What are the long-term marital prospects for Megan and Don Draper? Will we ever see Peggy Olson again? How is everyone at the office coping with the sad fate of Lane Pryce? Should Pete Campbell keep his distance from open windows and elevator shafts for the time being? And how's Paul Kinsey coming along on those revisions to his "Star Trek" spec script?
> 
> ...


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

There's also an interview on Tavis Smiley, first aired 5-29 on PBS (Ch 9, SF; 30 min.) with Weiner.


----------



## Gloria_Chavez (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow. You guys rock, especially Phrelin.

Don, responsible for two suicides. Relieved that the note left behind was merely a "boilerplate" resignation.

Museum date. Loved the dialogue. In fact, this was my second favorite episode, after "The Suitcase" - "Yeah, sometimes when I walk by playgrounds".

Phrelin, major difference between McKinsey and Goldman is revenue model. McKinsey bills out people on an hourly basis. Business not scaleable. Goldman charges client 7% when raising money, or a % when conducting M&A. Very scaleable business model. Much more profitable.

My understanding is that many agencies still use commissions, however. When I started a Career Guide at Stanford many of the ad agencies our clients worked with charged them the standard 15% commission. Here's another take on agency revenues..

------------------
http://articles.businessinsider.com...ia-ceo-paul-palmieri-mobile-ads#ixzz1r7u0QWE4

If this type of arrangement sounds familiar, that's because it is: In the old, analog world of Madison Avenue such pass-through costs for media placement are referred to as "billings," not revenue, because that money was never destined for the agency's top or bottom lines. Online ad servers tend to keep more of the billings they handle (Google keeps about 65 percent of its revenues; traditional ad agencies keep about 10 percent). Millennial keeps roughly 40 percent of its billings.
------------------

In order to figure out how revenue would change, Cooper had to look at how revenue at the firm would have been impacted by going to hourly rates. He would have concluded that the commission model is FAR superior, at least for the firm.


----------

